# Alternative Flash for Canon 430ex, 580ex Bower?



## rprimeau95 (Apr 5, 2008)

> BOWER ALTERNATIVE FLASH FOR
> CANON 430EX 580EX 580EX 11 380EX


 
I found this above says it is an alternative flash for the above canon speedlites anyone know of this flash? says it's features are as follows

*FEATURES: 
<H3>Auto cut off - fully TTL
Guide No. 112 ISO 100/ft
Recycle time 5 - 8 seconds
HI/LO Control
90 bounce - 270 swivel
4 'AA' alkaline batteries
Number flashes 150 - 2000 
</H3>*


----------

